# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Three Headed K&K

## paganskins

Using the search function I see lots of CBOM players are using and liking the twinspot K&K pickup and the JJB version.

I have an unused 3 headed JJB (K&K pure western alike) would that useable in the cittern I've ordered or is best to stick to 2 heads?

I was initially leaning towards DGDAD(E) but having ordered the doc rossi book I might well end up going GDADG (GDAEA).

Thanks

----------


## John Flynn

I am not an expert here, but I have a two-head in my OM and it works great. If it were me and I already had a three-head, I'd just go ahead and use it. The heads are just pizeo sensors, which are pretty simple devices. I doubt there is a big difference between two and three and in theory, three should be better. 

I think your bigger issue is placement. I would spend some time sticking them on the outside of the top, starting with the K&K recommendations, then trying different placements until you like the sound. Even small movements can make a difference. Finally, I'd mount them on the inside at the same spots that worked best on the outside.

----------


## paganskins

It's academic for now unfortunately, just had word the model I was ordering is a duff batch and the tops are sinking on all 3 of the instruments they have.  :Frown:

----------


## Mandobart

I also have a now unused 3-headed JJB.  I tried it in my fiddle; two inside, under the soundboard one under each bridge foot and one on the bridge, then wired to a carpenter jack.  Sound was fine, but I thought it looked terrible.  I had used internal twin heads in all my other instruments, so I swapped the fiddle over as well.  No visible p'ups or jacks now.  Sounds just as good and looks much better.  I don't see how a 3-head is an advantage on a fiddle or mando sized instrument.  I have twin heads on my OM and mandocello as well and they sound fine.  Two heads are better than one, I don't think that three heads are better than two, but they're also not any worse.

----------


## michaelpthompson

I have the three-headed K&K in my OM and I love it. Bought one on the advice of a friend, who told me it gets better bass response than the two head, which is intended for regular mandolins. This friend used the three-head in his tenor guitar and his girlfriend uses it in her bouzouki. All in all, I have been very happy with the performance of this pickup.

Interestingly, I wound up with the old, larger size, which was originally intended for 12-string guitars. From what I'm told, the only difference is in the size of the piezo elements. I've also heard K&K is phasing out the larger ones. The only problem I could foresee with the larger one would be if you had trouble fitting the bigger elements between your top braces, but my luthier did an excellent job fitting them into my Gold Tone OM-800+ so I don't think that would be much of an issue unless your architecture is very crowded. From what I can learn, the smaller ones have the same performance characteristics, so physical space is the only real concern when choosing between them.

So for a larger (CBOM) instrument, I would definitely go with the three heads, as I've heard the sound can get a little thin with only the two, and them designed for higher pitched instruments. For regular size mandolins, the two head should be fine.

----------


## Mandobart

Well FWIW I have two-head p'ups in two OM's, my mandocello and my 12 string and have great, full sound, lots of bass response.  If the sound is thin on an instrument, regardless of p'up type, a person should look at the downstream chain, esp. preamp.  Again the 3-head won't hurt, as long as it fits.  I don't think it is necessary, though.

----------

